# HCC Stowe in Summer



## vivalour (Jul 24, 2008)

*Why did we go?*
With our son away at summer camp, we were looking forward to a relaxing, adult long weekend about a half-day's drive from our home. 

*What’s the place like?*
The property is a three-bedroom townhouse on the golf course of the Stoweflake Resort & Spa, centrally located in the sprawling Village of Stowe. To capitalize on the spread of open land surrounding their hotel, Stoweflake’s owners are building new townhouse units from $849,000, a price point right in HCC's buying range. 

HCC’s house is one of about a dozen townhouses bordering the 9-hole golf course. Spacious and nicely furnished, it can accommodate six adults comfortably. The golf course didn’t have much action while we were there, so it was very quiet and private. Parking is directly in front of the unit, and it’s about a 7-minute walk to the hotel and spa. 

Stowflake has an indoor pool and hot tub and an outdoor pool with food service; tennis, squash and racket ball courts; a wooden play structure for young kids; a well equipped fitness room and separate bike spin room; a pub and a full-service restaurant; a souvenir shop and a highly-rated (by Forbes) spa with separate relaxation rooms for men and women as well as co-ed hydrotherapy pools. 

*Inside the house*: On the main floor adjacent to the entrance is a self-contained mini-apartment (a lock-off, if it were a time share) with a good-sized bedroom, a living room with large-screen TV, a bathroom and a bar area equipped with compact fridge, microwave and china. It also has a small private deck overlooking the golf course and pond behind the house. It’s a perfect in-law suite if you travel with extended family. 

A modest deck that leads off the dining room is furnished with a small table and a large new grill. The kitchen is equipped with all the usual conveniences, and there is a full-sized washer and dryer on the main floor. The second and third bedrooms are on the upper floor, each with its own full bathroom and large TV. One bedroom has a king, the other has twin beds. 

*What can you do in summer?*
As a child, I went on many family trips to Vermont in summer, and remember staying in rambling old “guest houses” cluttered with antiques, counting the covered bridges as we explored the countryside, shopping in Burlington for school clothes, and eating breakfast with the locals at Henry’s Diner. 

Today Vermont has kept most of its special qualities: the spectacular backdrop of natural beauty, the simple New England architecture, everyday reminders of its history in the old graveyards and covered bridges, and the local entrepreneurship that brings us Ben and Jerry’s ice cream, Cabot Cheese, Mansfield Dairy products and Green Mountain Coffee Roasters’ brews.  And the HCC house is a wonderful base from which to savour them. 

Before you head out, HCC will provide a list of recommend restaurants and activities in the area.  In July, northern Vermont has music festivals, theatre, food and crafts markets, winery tastings and shows at the local art galleries. Then there’s fly fishing, horseback riding, biking and hiking. At the Stoweflake Spa you can sign up for yoga, personal fitness training, and spinning or Pilates classes. You can also indulge in a variety of massages and facials, some featuring maple-based products developed in Montreal. 

Outside the resort grounds are about a dozen restaurants within a ten-minute walk, and a few small supermarkets a short drive away. For clothing discount shopping, there’s a factory outlet mall at Exeter Junction, less than an hour’s drive away; or a major mall at Manchester, about 4 hours south of Stowe.

*The verdict*
The HCC property is very much like a “home-away-from-home,” with ample amenities nearby for a most  enjoyable summer vacation.


----------



## Bourne (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## vivalour (Jul 24, 2008)

We did. The massage and facial was a real treat.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 25, 2008)

Certainly a nice driveable location from Eastern Canada ... too bad there aren't a dozen more like that.

Is this considered 'off season' in Stowe or was there lots to do and lots of people doing it?

Brian


----------



## vivalour (Jul 25, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Is this considered 'off season' in Stowe or was there lots to do and lots of people doing it?
> 
> Brian



I don't know. Stoweflake certainly wasn't deserted and the spa was busy. I do think that the hike in gas prices has hit the tourist industry in general, though --some resorts are offering $50 worth of gas coupons on top of special rates on accommodations.


----------



## Brian222golf (Jul 25, 2008)

I complete agree - Stowe is great.  This is always booked and I think HCC should buy another property there.  The only time it is not booked consistently is in the spring.


----------

